# Heart-Starter... not from a bottle.



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I bought the same AED a couple of years ago for home use. I did not get the cabinet and the unit was right around $1,000. The reasons? I was listening to NPR one morning and they had a piece on home AEDs. Three simple questions. Does your family have a history of heart disease? Check. Are you getting up there in age? Check (it was just before my 60th). Do you live in a rural area? Check.

The wife was a little surprised when my birthday gift to myself showed up, but she's happy I got it. I guess she still likes having me around after 44 years. A side benefit is that we take it with us when we go to home based functions in the neighborhood. Most of us are getting up there and EMTs are at best 20 minutes away.

Haven't had to use it, but glad to have it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... Haven t had to use it, but glad to have it.
> - LittleShaver


Very early days (in ownership) and as you say.. better than not, as we get older.

I'm guessing your was $US… and if I travel I'll probably leave the cabinet bolted to the wall… I did you 3 point check four times and with a score of 12 my decision is confirmed.

I deliberately wrote this "review" as many people like me may never have considered one… until I heard that talk back on the radio…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so duckie whats the return policy for this when the missus decides it's not worth her effort keepin you alive.not sayin she would but nice to know (wink)


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Will it effect my pacemaker?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Will it effect my pacemaker?
> - Pjonesy


If your heart has stopped, the pacemaker is the least concern… however, I read that the instruction manual quotes,








and for your concern,


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.
I bought one for our office through our local fire department. I think it was about $1200 US including cabinet, signs, *AND* *training*. The local fire department will even send someone to check battery annually and retrain staff as necessary.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I bought one for our office through our local fire department. I think it was about $1200 US…
> - cracknpop


Thanks *c'n'p'*...
Before I heard that talk back discussion, I never gave it a second thought, but now on hindsight it's a worthy investment for any office/establishment…

Not diminishing the beneficial gesture for offices and public places, my primary intention is to highlight to LJ members (especially the older buggers) that this may not be one of those *made out of scraps* cost saving venture *for the home*.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

p'shaw, Just keep an old CRT style flyback transformer nearby, always fired up, and whenever you are feeling a bit peckish, saunter over and grab the electrodes for a good jolt of the juice….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

A real Philips!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> p shaw, Just keep an old CRT style flyback transformer nearby, always fired up, and whenever you are feeling a bit peckish, saunter over and grab the electrodes for a good jolt of the juice….
> 
> - splintergroup


Say that quietly, there may be cost saving people that are *taking explicit notes* as we "speak"!


> A real Philips!
> - Dutchy


A real LBD's… Let Philip buy his own!

*PS.* Yes… for the benefit of the non-Dutchmen and non-Dutchesses.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> p shaw, Just keep an old CRT style flyback transformer nearby, always fired up, and whenever you are feeling a bit peckish, saunter over and grab the electrodes for a good jolt of the juice….
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> ...


im with splint,ive got a battery charger that i think would work just fine.hey if it does't ill never know-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> im with splint,ive got a battery charger that i think would work just fine.hey if it does t ill never know-lol.
> - pottz


Yeah, and if it does work, the missus will kill you cause the electricity bill!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> im with splint,ive got a battery charger that i think would work just fine.hey if it does t ill never know-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, and if it does work, the missus will kill you cause the electricity bill!
> ...


no she'll just kill me because it worked period-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> no she ll just kill me because it worked period-lol.
> - pottz


I always knew you married smart!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

It might be the best invetment ever, but I hope it will never come to use. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... but I hope it will never come to use. ;-)
> - mafe


And if it does, someone will be glad/lucky/grateful… even if it's not me!


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

It is now more important to keep the CPR going, blood flow, over breathing. Brain damage within 3 minutes iirc if no blood flow. 
If and when you use the AED make sure all people including yourself are clear of the person about to be zapped or you could stop your or an others heart.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It is now more important to keep the CPR going, blood flow, over breathing. Brain damage within 3 minutes iirc if no blood flow….. make sure all people including yourself are clear…..
> - Fresch


Missus says my brain is already dead and I don't have a heart… so I'm safe in that department…

You are right… I'd much rather say to everyone gathered around "*Come check out this cute little red AED device…*" 
than scream out, "*Everybody… stand clear!*"


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Other uses?
Electric Shock Treatments when you misbehave (self or wife administered)
Lichtenberg Fractal Wood Burning?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Electric Shock Treatments when you misbehave…
> - Lazyman


I get enough *EST* during my weekly visit to my shrink's rehab center.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Electric Shock Treatments when you misbehave…
> - Lazyman
> 
> I get enough *EST* during my weekly visit to my shrink s rehab center.
> ...


well that explains the high and low points in your comments each week.can i recommend twice a week :>)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ....can i recommend twice a week :>)....
> - pottz


I'll take it… the missus demanded 24×7!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ....can i recommend twice a week :>)....
> - pottz
> 
> I ll take it… the missus demanded 24×7!
> ...


smart lady-lol.i probably shouldn't talk though,id probably benefit from some electro shock therapy myself.but ya know the wife likes me a little off,easy for her to control me, lmao!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

May I suggest you and a loved one attend a AED class and learn how to use it. There's more to it then pushing a button and shocking the person. This is coming from a health care proffessional


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

We have them at work, they require a class on how to use them. 
Every once in a while I need to go in and get lit up to put me back in rhythm , They put me out but wife says it is very intense , body lifts off the bed.
Be careful
Mark


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... they require a class on how to use them…
> - mski


Didn't get mounted on the wall till a course was done, of course! Was hard to book in the new year.


> .... Be careful
> - mski


Will endeavor not to over exercise it… and if it's used, I hope I can tell the tale!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am dying to see it working


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I am *dying* to see it working
> - robscastle


Just wait a few more years….
In the meantime I can only offer you a *KISS of life*,








battery too low, so no *Frank Zappa*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

cmon ducks you allready have one webbed foot in the grave,too little too late.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> cmon ducks you allready have one webbed foot in the grave,too little too late.
> - pottz


And the family is rooting for the other one to follow suit!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> cmon ducks you allready have one webbed foot in the grave,too little too late.
> - pottz
> 
> And the family is rooting for the other one to follow suit!
> ...


hey there's nothing like the love and support of family ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> hey there s nothing like the love and support of family ;-)
> - pottz


I show my love by giving them a holiday… They always wanted to go to Yanke-land… I'll wear the air-fare, if you'll open your front door… I'll even foot the cost of their first 3 year stay!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey there s nothing like the love and support of family ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> I show my love by giving them a holiday… They always wanted to go to Yanke-land… I ll wear the air-fare, if you ll open your front door… I ll even foot the cost of their first 3 year stay!
> ...


hey the keys under the mat,but we gotta talk budget here my friend,if i gotta import vegemite thats gonna cost ya.i do love me some shrimp on the bar-b though so were half way their.and if they decide to do a walk about,well im not responsible for their safety.ill have my lawyer draw up some contracts.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... ill have my lawyer draw up some contracts…
> - pottz


You wish… they make their own rules, ignore anything logical or legal, hate vegemite and to them, a shrimp on the barbie is a full sized lobster… at least they'll clear out your neighborhood!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... ill have my lawyer draw up some contracts…
> - pottz
> 
> You wish… they make their own rules, ignore anything logical or legal, hate vegemite and to them, a shrimp on the barbie is a full sized lobster… at least they ll clear out your neighborhood!
> ...


ok so their is room for negotiation.so can they handle vietnamese?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... can they handle vietnamese?
> - pottz


Hell *potzzy*, down Victoria Street, Richmond (it's referred to as Little Vietnam), the locals run for their lives when the family arrives!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... can they handle vietnamese?
> - pottz
> 
> Hell *potzzy*, down Victoria Street, Richmond (it s referred to as Little Vietnam), the locals run for their lives when the family arrives!
> ...


sounds like the answer to my prays ducks,just make sure they understand,no mersey and no survivors,and we got a deal.so how lobster is it gonna cost me?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i was just thinking about apologizing to the OP about us hijacking another thread and realized it was you-LOL!.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> cmon ducks you allready have *one webbed foot in the grave*,too little too late.
> - pottz
> no mersey and no survivors
> - pottz


*pottzy*, I was just thinking of your well being… first thing they'll do is grow *YOU webbed feet*....


> i was just thinking about apologizing to the OP about us hijacking another thread and realized it was you-LOL!.
> - pottz


Actually I was offended by some of the* off-topic comments*... I may just start blocking dissidents!


----------

